# Making doors



## adzm124 (29 Jul 2008)

Hello, does anyone know of a good door design / construction techniques book? I've looked on amazon, but had no real luck. I'm looking to make interior / exterior doors and windows.
Many thanks


----------



## Gary M (1 Aug 2008)

Hi adzm 124


_*Make your own handcrafted doors and windows *_by John Birchard

This is a complete guide to building doors and windows that are durable,good looking and energy efficient,from the expert to the unskilled or inexperienced amateur will find this book easy to study and work from.as simplified techniques,design tips,and guidlines to technical and structual requirements that can be found in this book. Easy to follow directions to explain every step in building all types/styles of door and window.Tips on on repairing existing doors and windows,and materials, a very informative reference book

illustrations and black and white photographs through- out,also some colour photographs.

288 pages, (taken from Description of book)

Not a bad book, 
Keep an eye on Ebay.
HTH 
Gary.


----------



## adzm124 (7 Aug 2008)

Thanks very much - will look for that
Adam


----------



## deanflyer (28 Aug 2008)

Just bought this, seems very detailed, and heres me thinking I could just joint a few bits of hardwood and make an external door. oh well! 

Dean


----------



## big soft moose (28 Aug 2008)

deanflyer":1rb4moah said:


> , and heres me thinking I could just joint a few bits of hardwood and make an external door. oh well!
> 
> Dean



you can in theory mate - but that doesnt mean its a good idea.

my silly person (now thankfully ex) colleague made an external door for our workshop at work by buying a sheet of 13mm mdf and jigsawing it to size before screwing on a couple of hinges and painting the whole thing with hamerite. - "suprisingly" it didnt stand up to the elements very well :roll: and i eventually put my boot through it while kicking it open (being a double blackbelt has its disadvantages)

our current workshop door is made out of T&G recovered floorboard - and varnished - its the one i bodged up after the boot through the door incident. I am looking at making a better one (it has to be made as the workshop has subsidence and subsequently the doorway isnt square) and may well invest in that book for inspiration and advice


----------

